# Old airfield at the Point?



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing to do with fishing but.....Looking at google Earth imagery of the Point shows what looks like the faint outline of an old and overgrown airstrip a couple hundred yards south of the lighthouse just east of the road. Any old-timers confirm this?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Could he be seeing the track where they moved the light house?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Could he be seeing the track where they moved the light house?


 Sounds right..


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Are you asking about the original location of the lighthouse or the current one?
South of the current location and east of the road I see what someone could assume is an overgrown concrete strip under the trees, but I think its just sand.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I think the track from the light house move is north of the lighthouse.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

OK so now I have to look at google maps again...


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Which one? A or B or C or D?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm talking about "B". And the shorter lines that intersect with it running south and east forming a triangle. Kinda looks like a layout of an airfield. You can see them up close using the street view feature and it looks like a long straight ditch right now, but I was just curious if any knew if there was an old strip there.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

B is a ditch full of water or something


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Remnant misquito control ditch. There are several of these in that area


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you need a permit for this?


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Permit for what?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

speckhunter80 said:


> Permit for what?


Landing an airplane on the beach?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

spydermn said:


> Which one? A or B or C or D?


*Area C * There is a real nice Big Drum out suck/break in the bar just to the East and slightly to the North on the beachfront.

I would recommend fishing there a lot next Spring

It is okay to land planes on the Cape Hatteras beaches as long as you are able to take-off before the inevitable fleet of Government Tahoes get to your location.

Plane of the beach reminded me of the time when, Hatteras Island beaches were free....


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> *Area C * There is a real nice Big Drum out suck/break in the bar just to the East and slightly to the North on the beachfront.
> 
> I would recommend fishing there a lot next Spring QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, that area will be closed to any human activity by March.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Aliens


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

surffshr said:


> Aliens



No, LIBERALS caused that, I'm sure . . .


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I always thought there was a airstrip near where op is talking about named the Billy Mitchell Airfield. Famous pilot from WWII DD help me out on this.***


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Airstrip...no fuel, no water but nonetheless an airstrip with spaces for small craft. 3000' X 75' Pilot was from WWI era.

Remember this from years back.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

*http://www.airfields-freeman.com/*


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Reelturner said:


> I always thought there was a airstrip near where op is talking about named the Billy Mitchell Airfield. Famous pilot from WWII DD help me out on this.***


Yep there is. Billy Mitchell is west of the point near frisco rod and gun.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

ez2cdave said:


> *http://www.airfields-freeman.com/*


Did not see anything close to what we are talking about on that site so the bottom line is that there is no abandoned airfield at the point. That is a cool website tho.


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Garboman said:


> *Area C *
> 
> It is okay to land planes on the Cape Hatteras beaches as long as you are able to take-off before the inevitable fleet of Government Tahoes get to your location.
> 
> Plane of the beach reminded me of the time when, Hatteras Island beaches were free....




Y'all better be careful, they charge you $25 for just talking about it............ 

I remember those days too!!!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Look south or actually west....see airfield


----------

